# Boat Named "Peacekeeper"



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone on this board own, or know who owns an express sportfishing boat named "Peacekeeper". If so, please pm me so we can discuss yesterday's incident at Salvadore Ridge. Thanks.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

buzzard bill said:


> Does anyone on this board own, or know who owns an express sportfishing boat named "Peacekeeper". If so, please pm me so we can discuss yesterday's incident at Salvadore Ridge. Thanks.


Don't know... let me know if you need me to ask around the dock Jeff may know them.. Brett


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thanks Brett*









This is not the boat, but it is similar to the one we encountered at Salvadore Ridge yesterday. Yes, if Jeff knows the owner I'd be happy to know who it is.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

By the tone of your post I can only guess they weren't "keeping the peace."


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

The name of the boat sounds familiar, but cant quite put to and to together... Ill post up if I figure it out...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Salvador's Ridge is my spot. Note the use of the possessive. That means its mine. Not yours. Mine. Even when I'm not there, you still can't fish it. 

Just stay away, and there will be no more problems. And, my spot runs from the west 27's all the way to Doc's hole. Basically, the whole ridge. 

Ernesto "Peacekeeper" Salvador. 

And, my vessel looks much better than the photo you posted. 

Got any more questions? Just call me at 757-622-7382.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Straight up "Gangsta"


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't find her in my database of US documented vessels. Wish I had a copy of the TPWD boat registration database. Oh well I tried.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, keepin it real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Just for fun I looked up the phone number on google. 757-622-7382 is PETA number.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Haha wow


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

jdusek said:


> just for fun i looked up the phone number on google. 757-622-7382 is peta number.


lol . . .


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Very Nice To Meet You*



Ernest said:


> Salvador's Ridge is my spot. Note the use of the possessive. That means its mine. Not yours. Mine. Even when I'm not there, you still can't fish it.
> 
> Just stay away, and there will be no more problems. And, my spot runs from the west 27's all the way to Doc's hole. Basically, the whole ridge.
> 
> ...


Hi Ernest - thanks for setting the record straight. I will really try to resist the temptation to fish the EGOM area of the GOM. And yes, your boat is much better looking than what I posted. I did not know that you worked for PETA, but when I called earlier today they said you were out on the water again, patrolling your spots (LOL).

Seriously, besides potlicking your spots, if there was anything else I did to offend you yesterday, feel free to pm me, post up or call me. You sound like a reasonable person - what the heck, I'm willing to sit down and share a beer and discuss it in person - and I'll even buy the first round. My number is posted below.

Bill Bahr


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

No no no, you settle it like real men I call for a good old fashion knife fight.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

No not knifes ..... Shaved poodles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I also thought your boat looked kinda weird. Has it been in some sort of accident, or did it look like that when you bought it? 

When I first saw your vessel, I assumed it was a load of Haitian refugees trying to sneak into my great nation. If it were me, I'd just scuttle the vessel and start over. 

Is there a Waffle House near you? 

Best regards, and stay off my spots, if you know whats good for you!


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

This thread has great potential!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Ernest said:


> When I first saw your vessel, I assumed its was a load of Haitian refugees trying to sneak into my great nation.


That's funny right there :rotfl:


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Had a guy actually call me a potlicker when we pulled up on a wreck shown on Hilton's Offshore Atlas this summer....like it was HIS secret spot.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wait till they call you a potlicker when you pull up to a reef that you put there.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Academy parking lot! :work:


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Swells said:


> Academy parking lot! :work:


I thought it was customary to handle these types of disputes in only Taco Bell parking lots?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

southtexasreds said:


> I thought it was customary to handle these types of disputes in only Taco Bell parking lots?


Chick-fil-A is the new taco bell :wink:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

this thread has some serious potential


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Yes, My Boat Is Ugly*

Ernest - yes my boat came that way right from the factory. It is rather ugly, but at least I don't have to worry about anyone trying to steal her from me.

I do however have to take offense at you calling my passengers Haitian. They are in fact from the fine state of Louisiana. If you want to take up the matter of illegal immigration directly with their leader,(see photo) his name is "Big O" and I'll provide you with his contact information. When I told him we could not fish your spots anymore he was most eager to debate that with you, so be sure to mention your spots when you two meet.

And, if you'd rather meet at a Waffle House to have that beer, I'm sure it can be arranged - so long as you bring the beer . . . :brew:


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Ernest, Thanks for the laughs. Haitian refugees huh lol.

Keep this thread going, like Jeff said, it's got potential


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Its on!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Why are you trying to pawn off your beef on someone else?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I wonder if Ernesto really owns the boat or if he is just pulling Bills leg.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Now you guys can see what I was dealing with. 

First, some sort of weird salvage looking boat, powered by eggbeaters, and this cave troll riding at the transom putting the scuppers well underwater. Second, trying to fish my spot. 

Buzzard, ask that cave troll if he got those tats while in Angola. Not the country, the prison. I bet that's where he got his face pushed in too. 

Look, just stay away from my spots, and I'll let you, the cave troll, and the rest of your hull of Haitian gypsies off with just a warning this time. Next time, I'm going to get down right ugly. Not as ugly as that cave troll, mind you, but ugly nonetheless. You are darn lucky I did not just center punch that panga and grind some of that plastic up in my wheels.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Bring It*



Ernest said:


> Now you guys can see what I was dealing with.
> 
> First, some sort of weird salvage looking boat, powered by eggbeaters, and this cave troll riding at the transom putting the scuppers well underwater. Second, trying to fish my spot.
> 
> ...


Ernest - still happy to have that beer and have a friendly discussion about whatever it is that you think I did to you out there. If I was in the wrong, did not observe some maritime law, broke some time weathered tradition - I will apologize and that will be that. As far as fishing "your" spots, you and I will just have to agree to disagree. End of story.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

How was the fishing Bill? Catch any good ones?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

If you were wrong? If? If? Whats that bravo sierra all about? If? 

So, now you are going to pretend you don't really recall what happened? You call me out on this board and now claim ignorance? Is that how you are going to try to play me? 

Just man up and admit you were wrong. Completely and totally wrong. I expect a full and unequivocal apology. Nothing less.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

You guys have it all wrong... those are all my spots.... And if you fish them just be sure to leave some fish for me later........... 

Wake up people 90% of your spots are on a GPS pre programed..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

buzzard bill said:


> Does anyone on this board own, or know who owns an express sportfishing boat named "Peacekeeper". If so, please pm me so we can discuss yesterday's incident at Salvadore Ridge. Thanks.


So what was the "incident" worth discussing? All I've seen so far is that you submitted one of your clients up on the internet to take on Ernest at Waffle House and apologize if there was any misunderstanding.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I think a group hug has been proposed...careful, that's where Earnest reaches around to your back pocket and recovers his "billable hours".


----------



## ChumStain (Jul 27, 2012)

Earnest tell the man what he did wrong


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sound like a bunch of girly fishermen.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Buzzard Bill I would like to charter a trip to salvador ridge aboard your panga after reading this post. It sounds exciting! Atleast I'll have something to remember than catching red snapper.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

Ernest said:


> If you were wrong? If? If? Whats that bravo sierra all about? If?
> 
> So, now you are going to pretend you don't really recall what happened? You call me out on this board and now claim ignorance? Is that how you are going to try to play me?
> 
> Just man up and admit you were wrong. Completely and totally wrong. I expect a full and unequivocal apology. Nothing less.


seriously dude, get a life, hes trying to talk to you and all you do is insult him...get over it

mitch theologos


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Now you guys can see what I was dealing with.


Regardless of what happened on the Ridge, you make it blatantly obvious that you have absolutely no clue who you are dealing with. Bill is among the top 1% nicest, helpful and most respected people on this board... Case in point, trying to settle this like a man, when obviously he's dealing with a child..

Andrew


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I say bill posts all the gps #s to these spots and we have a 2cool gathering out there to put these issues to bed. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

OMG... can't we just all get along????????


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Bill,
You are dealing with a bomb-thrower, a provocateur, who has no interest in settling this matter peacably, amicably, nor honorably.

My advice is to ignore the S.O.B. - we all know your character as well as his, so don't worry about it.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Problem Solved*

Ok, for all who've been following this mildly entertaining thread, you'll be glad to know that Ernesto "Salvador" aka Ernest, just called me to confess that he was yanking my chain and is not the boat owner in question. :rotfl: You had me going Ernest - and not many people can do that.

Now that Ernest and I have made "peace", my offer to drink a cold beer and resolve whatever differences we may have is however still open to the real owner of the "Peacekeeper", so call me or pm me if you wish to do so.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't think there was ever any question he was just entertaining us. Pretty funny that it went as long as it did.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Got An Email From The Real Owner*

Just got an email from the real owner of Peacekeeper, with an apology for the incident and an explanation as well. The explanation was all I wanted in the first place, but the apology was also appreciated and shows Peacekeeper's owner is a first-class sort of guy. Thank you sir!

Ernest, you and I should have charged admission to this thread. :cheers:


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

He had me with the PETA number :rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

buzzard bill said:


> Just got an email from the real owner of Peacekeeper, with an apology for the incident and an explanation as well. The explanation was all I wanted in the first place, but the apology was also appreciated and shows Peacekeeper's owner is a first-class sort of guy. Thank you sir!
> 
> Ernest, you and I should have charged admission to this thread. :cheers:


 So,................................what happened? Might be a situation someone else can avoid in the future.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Now that was absolutely priceless. It made the evening go by. Thanks Bill and Ernest green to both of ya!!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I still like the idea of the shaved poodle fight....

No offence Ernest.... You know how some of us 2Cool brethren hold council...

A

Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

shaved poodle fight, yeah thats it.i think Ernest might be tryin to hide some thing down there. hmmmm?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a really wussie pit bull girl of 74 pounds that I'll match with Ernest's shaved mini-poodle any day. Them fishin' spots is pubic!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

buzzard bill said:


> Ok, for all who've been following this mildly entertaining thread, you'll be glad to know that Ernesto "Salvador" aka Ernest, just called me to confess that he was yanking my chain and is not the boat owner in question. :rotfl: You had me going Ernest - and not many people can do that.
> 
> Now that Ernest and I have made "peace", my offer to drink a cold beer and resolve whatever differences we may have is however still open to the real owner of the "Peacekeeper", so call me or pm me if you wish to do so.


LMAO


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wompam said:


> LMAO


*LOL.. This was funny... and Bill I love your boat bro... I think its one bad ars ride... You want to catch fish and alot of them give Bill a call... Capt. Ahab :cheers: http://texasoffshoresafaris.com/*


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Now that was funny right there.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> *LOL.. This was funny... and Bill I love your boat bro... I think its one bad ars ride... You want to catch fish and alot of them give Bill a call... Capt. Ahab :cheers: http://texasoffshoresafaris.com/*


you can put a lot of damned toys on that Panga too..

A


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Toys....!!!*

Lordbater, you're on the money! The only reason Bill bought the panga is the capacity for toys/drugs/Haitians/really only toys, on board. I'll admit I might be biased and part of the crew/family, but Buzzard Bill looks only to make people happy through the use of this ugly/big sexy panga. Believe me, I second the ugliness, hence my creation of the nickname "Big Sexy" as a diversion. However; it's a great ride, with great economy to boot, that does a lot of good come December.

For those of you who haven't participated in the Toy Run, this is the year to join. The 10th year anniversary is sure to be the best run yet, and the panga will be leading the pack. Contact Slightly Dangerous, Buzzard Bill, or I(Jbahr) for details.

Jbahr


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i thought it was all down hill after the - Salvador Ridge is my spot, signed Ernest Salvador - first post :rotfl:


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Dang! I was hoping some of them Haitian refugees wuz wimmen.:biggrin:


Had Tom going for sure. We all know he really loves Ernest.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

I do know about anyone else ... But unless there is a gate that has a posted sign and a lock on it... I'm going to fish anywhere I please ..... 
I may even tie off to your transom cleat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

awesum said:


> Dang! I was hoping some of them Haitian refugees wuz wimmen.:biggrin:
> 
> Had Tom going for sure. We all know he really loves Ernest.


I knew it would get the S.O.B. offcenter - I posted at 6:45, and ol Ernie got on the horn - Bill posted up in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Wrong again Tom. If there is one thing for sure, you are consistent. Consistently wrong. 

I spoke to Bill long before your post, dumb a. In fact, I spoke with him BEFORE my last post yesterday on this thread. Drrrr. 

But, thats what I love about you Tom. When you are ignorant of the facts, you simply make up lies.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Ernie,
My bad - you still are a S.O.B. however - the unvarnished truth Amigo.
All the best,
Tom


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

That means oh so much coming from you Tom. Really, it does.

*Real tradition of really stupid lies. This is Hilton Country! *


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm bustin out the waders now, its gettin deep up in this b&^%$!!!!!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

So much for the thread being over... 

I love when a thread rounds into good form. Pass the corn bro~


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

All you need is a little rough seas and the crazyness comes out.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

offshorefanatic said:


> I say bill posts all the gps #s to these spots and we have a 2cool gathering out there to put these issues to bed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


This!!!! Set it up and we will do it!! :rotfl: No one owns NOTHING!! Ya! Se acabo!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Enough Is Enough*

Come on guys, enough is enough - this thread is over. :spineyes:

I got what I needed, which was an explanation for someone's actions offshore. Turned out that it was a freak accident and nothing more, and Peacekeeper's owner and I are going to share a beer or two and laugh about how funny this thread was - which is what I hope everyone will do.

Thanks,

Captain Bill


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

buzzard bill said:


> Come on guys, enough is enough - this thread is over. :spineyes:
> 
> I got what I needed, which was an explanation for someone's actions offshore. Turned out that it was a freak accident and nothing more, and Peacekeeper's owner and I are going to share a beer or two and laugh about how funny this thread was - which is what I hope everyone will do.
> 
> ...


it ain't over till the fat lady sings:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

